# Pakistan orders more AW139 helos from Leonardo



## WebMaster

Leonardo received an order from Pakistan's Ministry of Defense to deliver additional AW139 helicopters for transport and utility purposes.

The company did not disclose the number of rotorcraft included in its latest order. Deliveries are expected to begin in mid-2017.

Leonardo says the purchase expands Pakistan's existing AW139 fleet, adding the rotorcraft's high performance capabilities under extreme weather conditions make it a good fit for the country's operational environment.

The AW139 helicopter is a multirole aircraft designed for emergency response and search-and-rescue operations. Its military variant, designated the AW139M, is powered by two Pratt & Whitney Canada PT6 engines, and can be piloted by one or two pilots in addition to carrying 10 troops.

Leonardo adds the helicopter features the largest cabin volume in its class to accommodate two to four stretchers to support emergency response missions.

http://www.upi.com/Defense-News/201...more-AW139-helos-from-Leonardo/6821487621600/

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## BHarwana




----------



## Rajput Warrior

GOP AW Helis;







Than military ;







And now more for military.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Are these replacing alouette heli in Army? or Air force replacing alouette in SAR Sqn?


----------



## Hell hound

WebMaster said:


> Leonardo received an order from Pakistan's Ministry of Defense to deliver additional AW139 helicopters for transport and utility purposes.
> 
> The company did not disclose the number of rotorcraft included in its latest order. Deliveries are expected to begin in mid-2017.
> 
> Leonardo says the purchase expands Pakistan's existing AW139 fleet, adding the rotorcraft's high performance capabilities under extreme weather conditions make it a good fit for the country's operational environment.
> 
> The AW139 helicopter is a multirole aircraft designed for emergency response and search-and-rescue operations. Its military variant, designated the AW139M, is powered by two Pratt & Whitney Canada PT6 engines, and can be piloted by one or two pilots in addition to carrying 10 troops.
> 
> Leonardo adds the helicopter features the largest cabin volume in its class to accommodate two to four stretchers to support emergency response missions.
> 
> http://www.upi.com/Defense-News/201...more-AW139-helos-from-Leonardo/6821487621600/


wait sec bro so is this the same news we heard few moths ago about ordering a 2nd batch of AW 139 or is it the order for 3rd batch of copter


----------



## ali_raza

Hell hound said:


> wait sec bro so is this the same news we heard few moths ago about ordering a 2nd batch of AW 139 or is this the order for 3rd batch of copter


its repost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well we do have a long understanding on such orders , we will expand the orders as needed

Instead of ordering lump sum amount , it works well to order based on our growing needs

Purchase of such Helicopters is quite a normal purchase, people routinely make offers to buy new set of copters

Expansion to 8 from 4 units , or from 8 to 12 units certainly very normal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Hell hound said:


> wait sec bro so is this the same news we heard few moths ago about ordering a 2nd batch of AW 139 or is it the order for 3rd batch of copter





ali_raza said:


> its repost




By Ryan Maass 
Feb. 20, 2017 at 3:52 PM


----------



## ali_raza

Rajput Warrior said:


> By Ryan Maass
> Feb. 20, 2017 at 3:52 PM


so u mean we ordered more?


----------



## Hell hound

Rajput Warrior said:


> By Ryan Maass
> Feb. 20, 2017 at 3:52 PM


i have read the dates on the article thats why i am confused as similar article was posted few months ago and according to some members we already have received few deliveries from that batch. thats why i asked @WebMaster is it the same 2nd batch we are talking about or have we placed another order of unknown number in a new 3rd batch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

Its the second Batch, first one arrive few months ago .. I hope we are getting the Military version ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Well we do have a long understanding on such orders , we will expand the orders as needed
> 
> Instead of ordering lump sum amount , it works well to order based on our growing needs
> 
> Purchase of such Helicopters is quite a normal purchase, people routinely make offers to buy new set of copters
> 
> Expansion to 8 from 4 units , or from 8 to 12 units certainly very normal


I think that is positive and negative...

positive in the sense of our budgetary constraints 
while negative because it shows ad hocism and poor vision of our planners and strategists

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lucky Breeze

I think something big is happening behind the doors. Army considering AW T129 and now purchasing batches of AW 139. Also heard a few months ago that turkey is transferring rotor blade technology to Pakistani universities (may be NUST). I wish Pakistan get some ToT like contract.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The Helicopters will help solidify the Strength of Ground forces to tackle with an agressive stance against Terrorist and their supporters






We'll be able to nab some Dangerous Terroirst alive soon by Direct missions


Terror will be neutralize





The forces are getting ready

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DesiWarrior

Lucky Breeze said:


> I think something big is happening behind the doors. Army considering AW T129 and now purchasing batches of AW 139. Also heard a few months ago that turkey is transferring rotor blade technology to Pakistani universities (may be NUST). I wish Pakistan get some ToT like contract.


Is the transfer of rotor blade technology related to a particular project or just in general?


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

DesiWarrior said:


> Is the transfer of rotor blade technology related to a particular project or just in general?


Turkish chopper motor project is for utility choppers (Sikorsky-type) as far as I know...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Pakistan needs to build a helicopter manufacturing and maintenance facility in which as a start one attack and one transport helicopter should be built and and maintenance and over haul structure for all helicopters in inventory.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

30 will be good numbers


----------



## AMG_12

khanasifm said:


> Are these replacing alouette heli in Army? or Air force replacing alouette in SAR Sqn?


It's going to replace the Puma in service with PAA. They've engine heating issues. Most are out of service.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarcsPakistan

khanasifm said:


> Are these replacing alouette heli in Army? or Air force replacing alouette in SAR Sqn?


I don't think so
Most of them are used for VIP transport since I had seen These HELI's when Mr.PM arrived in CHahsma



Imran Khan said:


> 30 will be good numbers


Sir 
What will be the price of each unit


----------



## Imran Khan

MarcsPakistan said:


> I don't think so
> Most of them are used for VIP transport since I had seen These HELI's when Mr.PM arrived in CHahsma
> 
> 
> Sir
> What will be the price of each unit


i have no idea abut actual price but this baby is expensive then many other systems


----------



## Zarvan

It seem this is the third order of same helicopter. In first batch we ordered 14 so if we are ordering same number than this makes it 42 or maybe more or less but we are slowly increasing our orders. And by the way this company is dam fast at meeting our orders.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarcsPakistan

Imran Khan said:


> i have no idea abut actual price but this baby is expensive then many other systems


Yeah . It seems to be expensive


----------



## MULUBJA

Rajput Warrior said:


> GOP AW Helis;
> View attachment 378828
> View attachment 378829
> 
> Than military ;
> View attachment 378827
> View attachment 378826
> 
> And now more for military.


 
Choper looks nice.


----------



## Hassan Guy

mmk


----------



## Muhammad Omar

AW-139 Helos of Pakistan Army Aviation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

*Pakistan orders additional AW139 helicopters*
DAWN.COM — UPDATED 16 minutes ago
 29 COMMENTS
 PRINT
Pakistan has ordered additional AgustaWestland AW139 helicopters intermediate twin engine helicopters, confirmed Italian aerospace and defence firm Leonardo-Finmeccanica.

The additional order was placed by the Ministry of Defence for an unspecified number of new helicopters.

The helicopters are expected to perform search and rescue (SAR) and emergency medical service (EMS) duties in the country.

Deliveries for the helicopters are expected to start from mid-2017, the defence company added.

"The AW139 is the perfect fit to Pakistan’s operational environment, delivering outstanding capabilities with hot and high performance unmatched by any other existing helicopter type in the same class," said Leonardo.

An agreement was signed and an initial order for the helicopter was placed in May 2016.

The agreement was part of a fleet renewal programme spread over several stages and included a logistics support and training package.

A total of 11 AW139s are already in service in Pakistan, with five aircraft operated for civil protection and transport tasks.


----------



## Mughal-Prince

MarcsPakistan said:


> I don't think so
> Most of them are used for VIP transport since I had seen These HELI's when Mr.PM arrived in CHahsma
> 
> 
> Sir
> What will be the price of each unit



Approximately 25+ to 35-/+ mil US$ as per requirement (features and in house facilities) and acquirement (quantity).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New World

war&peace said:


> I think that is positive and negative...
> 
> positive in the sense of our budgetary constraints
> while negative because it shows ad hocism and poor vision of our planners and strategists



AW139 uses same as Vipers.


----------



## RescueRanger

WebMaster said:


> Leonardo received an order from Pakistan's Ministry of Defense to deliver additional AW139 helicopters for transport and utility purposes.
> 
> The company did not disclose the number of rotorcraft included in its latest order. Deliveries are expected to begin in mid-2017.
> 
> Leonardo says the purchase expands Pakistan's existing AW139 fleet, adding the rotorcraft's high performance capabilities under extreme weather conditions make it a good fit for the country's operational environment.
> 
> The AW139 helicopter is a multirole aircraft designed for emergency response and search-and-rescue operations. Its military variant, designated the AW139M, is powered by two Pratt & Whitney Canada PT6 engines, and can be piloted by one or two pilots in addition to carrying 10 troops.
> 
> Leonardo adds the helicopter features the largest cabin volume in its class to accommodate two to four stretchers to support emergency response missions.
> 
> http://www.upi.com/Defense-News/201...more-AW139-helos-from-Leonardo/6821487621600/



Beautiful SAR and CSAR asset!


----------



## ali_raza

RescueRanger said:


> Beautiful SAR and CSAR asset!


sir i heard the real deal is engine commonality can u shed some light what its that?


----------



## RescueRanger

What i do know is that it uses a Russian twin turbo shaft engine. Anything more than that you would need to speak to one of the Army Aviation guys here . My speciality is more on terra firma .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

RescueRanger said:


> What i do know is that it uses a Russian twin turbo shaft engine. Anything more than that you would need to speak to one of the Army Aviation guys here . My speciality is more on terra firma .


thanks dear


----------



## Basel

Zarvan said:


> It seem this is the third order of same helicopter. In first batch we ordered 14 so if we are ordering same number than this makes it 42 or maybe more or less but we are slowly increasing our orders. And by the way this company is dam fast at meeting our orders.



What else Pakistan can get from them??


----------



## Zarvan

Basel said:


> What else Pakistan can get from them??


Air Defence systems and HandGuns and ShortGuns and Sniper Guns and hopefully FREMM Frigates


----------



## Basel

Zarvan said:


> Air Defence systems and HandGuns and ShortGuns and Sniper Guns and hopefully FREMM Frigates



What you think Pakistan should look into and will be good to buy from them?


----------



## khanasifm

?????

*Boeing offers military version of Leonardo's AW139 for the UH-1N replacement*
http://www.janes.com/article/68475/...of-leonardo-s-aw139-for-the-uh-1n-replacement


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*Further AW139s for utility, SAR and EMS with deliveries starting in early 2018*


*The AW139 proves the preferred choice for a number of military and government customers around the world*


*Bestseller helicopter with over 1000 units sold to more than 250 customers in over 70 nations and nearly 900 units in service to date*


Leonardo announced today that the Government of Pakistan has signed a new order for an undisclosed number of additional AgustaWestland AW139 intermediate twin engine helicopters. The aircraft will be used to perform utility, SAR (Search and Rescue) and EMS (Emergency Medical Service) operations across the nation. Deliveries are expected to start in early 2018.

The contract is a further step towards the completion of fleet renewal programmes spread over several batches plus logistic support and training. This event is a major achievement for Leonardo expanding the already successful presence of the AW139 model in the country. A fast growing fleet of AW139s is already in service in Pakistan, with several units operated by the Pakistan Government for relief and transport duties. The AW139 is the perfect fit to Pakistan’s operational environment, delivering outstanding capabilities and hot&high performance unmatched by any other existing helicopter type in the same class.

http://www.leonardocompany.com/en/-/aw139-pakistan-3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## My-Analogous

Saifullah Sani said:


> *Further AW139s for utility, SAR and EMS with deliveries starting in early 2018*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The AW139 proves the preferred choice for a number of military and government customers around the world*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bestseller helicopter with over 1000 units sold to more than 250 customers in over 70 nations and nearly 900 units in service to date*
> 
> 
> Leonardo announced today that the Government of Pakistan has signed a new order for an undisclosed number of additional AgustaWestland AW139 intermediate twin engine helicopters. The aircraft will be used to perform utility, SAR (Search and Rescue) and EMS (Emergency Medical Service) operations across the nation. Deliveries are expected to start in early 2018.
> 
> The contract is a further step towards the completion of fleet renewal programmes spread over several batches plus logistic support and training. This event is a major achievement for Leonardo expanding the already successful presence of the AW139 model in the country. A fast growing fleet of AW139s is already in service in Pakistan, with several units operated by the Pakistan Government for relief and transport duties. The AW139 is the perfect fit to Pakistan’s operational environment, delivering outstanding capabilities and hot&high performance unmatched by any other existing helicopter type in the same class.
> 
> http://www.leonardocompany.com/en/-/aw139-pakistan-3



They are beauty and i am also smelling radars and other goodies for JF17

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

A very practical Support Unit , for Military. Not overly excessive but a right balance to develop this area for Aviation

Would be nice to see it's bigger brother also inducted for Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

so this is the third batch order?
why not order in bulk to save money?
these orders are months apart and makes no sense.


----------



## T-123456

Blue Marlin said:


> so this is the third batch order?
> why not order in bulk to save money?
> these orders are months apart and makes no sense.


Maybe its one order but confirmed(finance) in batches?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

T-123456 said:


> Maybe its one order but confirmed(finance) in batches?


it cant be then it would be an agreed amount to be confirmed to be purchased and then financed later.

lets say i buy 20 of these choppers i dont need to pay upfront. all you need is a deposit or the agreed amount and the rest can be paid upon delivery in the next fiscal year. or you can get a loan and call it a day.


----------



## T-123456

Blue Marlin said:


> it cant be then it would be an agreed amount to be confirmed to be purchased and then financed later.
> 
> lets say i buy 20 of these choppers i dont need to pay upfront. all you need is a deposit or the agreed amount and the rest can be paid upon delivery in the next fiscal year. or you can get a loan and call it a day.


And what if they need guarantees from some costumers?


----------



## Blue Marlin

T-123456 said:


> And what if they need guarantees from some costumers?


a deposit is like a guarantee, also guaranties are only the norm when you have clients how may not be able to pay up front.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mughal-Prince

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> A very practical Support Unit , for Military. Not overly excessive but a right balance to develop this area for Aviation
> 
> Would be nice to see it's bigger brother also inducted for Navy



Which one you are talking about paiyaan ???


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Agusta Westland Merlin AW101
Looks like a good option as well







Nice chopper





Would be nice to have 20 of these birds for SSG /Special Forces or For Navy

But I am certain this one will be a bit more on expensive side


----------



## Sine Nomine

Why Pakistan went for that machine,that documentry gives alot of insight into it.




@Zarvan @DESERT FIGHTER @django @Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Nice addition and good reliable platform.
Pakistan supposed to make final decision abut T129 by end of June or July.
Hoping a good news about it too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarrar

PA should buy AW101 as they will serve well in PD.


----------



## wiseone2

WebMaster said:


> Leonardo received an order from Pakistan's Ministry of Defense to deliver additional AW139 helicopters for transport and utility purposes.
> 
> The company did not disclose the number of rotorcraft included in its latest order. Deliveries are expected to begin in mid-2017.
> 
> Leonardo says the purchase expands Pakistan's existing AW139 fleet, adding the rotorcraft's high performance capabilities under extreme weather conditions make it a good fit for the country's operational environment.
> 
> The AW139 helicopter is a multirole aircraft designed for emergency response and search-and-rescue operations. Its military variant, designated the AW139M, is powered by two Pratt & Whitney Canada PT6 engines, and can be piloted by one or two pilots in addition to carrying 10 troops.
> 
> Leonardo adds the helicopter features the largest cabin volume in its class to accommodate two to four stretchers to support emergency response missions.
> 
> http://www.upi.com/Defense-News/201...more-AW139-helos-from-Leonardo/6821487621600/



I did not know Augusta Westland got acquired


----------



## khanasifm

So 4 additional ordered for paf sar sqn ?? Not sure which service is the user previous example were for disaster agency but perhaps flown by pa


----------



## Hassan Guy

@Quwa yo I read one of your recent articles, lets say something amazing happened in Pakistan and you became the MoDP. 

What steps would you take to establish a robust helicopter industry in Pakistan? Which partners should pak look for and what helicotpers (specific types) would you initiate into development?

In other words what is the best way for Pakistan to start building helicopters.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Hassan Guy said:


> @Quwa yo I read one of your recent articles, lets say something amazing happened in Pakistan and you became the MoDP.
> 
> What steps would you take to establish a robust helicopter industry in Pakistan? Which partners should pak look for and what helicotpers (specific types) would you initiate into development?
> 
> In other words what is the best way for Pakistan to start building helicopters.


Work with TAI on the T-625, T129 ATAK-2 and 10-ton utility helicopter alongside TEI's turboshaft engine platform. Aim to get full turnkey production capabilities, if not 100% at home then at least co-production/workshare wherein Turkey and Pakistan supply one another and to third-party markets.

Technically, one of the advantages of the TAI route is that we're seeing parts commonality between each helicopter type. The T-625 and ATAK-2 will have the same engine and, IIRC, rotors, transmission, etc. So investment in producing those components in Pakistan won't be as high as having to maintain parallel tracts for different platforms. You basically get more scale out of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cabatli_53

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Work with TAI on the T-625, T129 ATAK-2 and 10-ton utility helicopter alongside TEI's turboshaft engine platform. Aim to get full turnkey production capabilities, if not 100% at home then at least co-production/workshare wherein Turkey and Pakistan supply one another and to third-party markets.
> 
> Technically, one of the advantages of the TAI route is that we're seeing parts commonality between each helicopter type. The T-625 and ATAK-2 will have the same engine and, IIRC, rotors, transmission, etc. So investment in producing those components in Pakistan won't be as high as having to maintain parallel tracts for different platforms. You basically get more scale out of it.




Both country may find many opportunities to cooperate for developing state of art helicopters, aircrafts and other things but it seems our countries don’t like risk share partnership deals. They mostly wait projects materialized first, proven itself and than placing order. If we managed to establish multi national big projects like Europe does, It will be easier to develop everything with positive technologic inputs thanks to benefits of multi national engineering efforts and big scale orders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The DELAY in doing a multibillion dollar deal with Turkey is just mind bogling I am speechless

>T-129
>Hisar-A to Suppliment SPADA
>Hisar-0 to Suppliment SPADA


Need to be in Pakistan

For Transport Helicopters the Italian/Russian Route is reasonable


However Pakistan have not taken an initiative in Joint Production of Tanks , T-129 and Anti Air Weaponry and that has to change


----------

